# Spieletest - Mirror's Edge



## System (13. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,672797


----------



## e1337e_weazel (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe Mirrors Edge schon auf der PS3 angezocken dürfen und es macht richtig Laune.


----------



## der-virus (13. Januar 2009)

mh abnutzungserscheinungen bei nem 6 std. spiel?
gute arbeit
trotzdem schöner test


----------



## bbpa-lost-pw (13. Januar 2009)

habs auf der 360 gespielt (ausgeliehen aus videothek - war ne gute entscheidung), jedenfalls ich war froh als es zu ende war. am anfang hat alles noch n charme (so minimalistisch) und die gute steuerung tut ihr übriges, aber zu viel trial and error (ich stand öfters mal auf nem dach und bin aus dem "flow" irgendwo hin gesprungen und dann wars eben manchmal richtig, manchmal eben net^^). aber die motivationskurve ging dann steil bergab am ende


----------



## Kandinata (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Perfekt war das Spiel sicherlich nicht, aber auch ich hatte meinen großen Spaß dabei und es war einfach mal erfrischend anderes als der xte 0815 Shooter... daran konnte die absolut furchtbare Story, das noch schlechtere Telling ansich und die linearen Level auch nichts ändern 

Allerdings muss man sagen, wenn man es MIT Waffen spielt ist das Game vieeeeel zu einfach, wohingegen es als "Pazifist" doch einen teils knackigen Schwierigkeitsgrad hat... sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## DarkForce11 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Werde es mir erst kaufen wenns 
billiger ist. 
Für 6 Stunden Spielzeit gebe ich höchstens 30€ aus


----------



## Calyptratus (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Habs auch auf der XBox gespielt und nach ca. 2/3 aufgehört, das Spiel ist einfach zu schlecht ausbalanciert, man muss schon Hardcorezocker sein um sich von den Trial & Error Stellen nicht frustrieren zu lassen. Das ist Schade, denn die erste Hälfte des Spiels hat mich sehr beeindruckt. Mal was anderes mit frischen Ideen. Aber Spielen soll ja Spaß machen und nicht in Arbeit ausarten, so sehe ich das jedenfalls.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Habe ich es nur überlesen, oder fehlt da tatsächlich der Hinweis auf den Kopierschutz, der zwingend einen Internetanschluss voraussetzt? Die Konkurrenz vom Spielestern hat da gerade eine sehr interessante und hilfreiche Meldung auf der Seite.

Wollte man nach dem Debakel mit dem GTA-Test nicht etwas näher am Kunden testen, und auf solche Themen hinweisen?

Regards, eX!


----------



## March20 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

hatte das game auf der PS 3 und muss sagen dass ich den kauf bereue


klar ist es mal was neues. klar machte es spaß. am anfang. genau wie AC zu seiner zeit.

aber dann ist es im grunde immer wieder das gleich. wie AC seiner zeit.


Aber das schlimmste war die Stelle wo man durch ein Rolltor mußte und auf der anderen Seite stand ein Gegner auf einem Laufsteg und wartete. Nach dem >50sten Versuch hab ich das Game auf Ebay verhökert.

Ich zock sonst alles durch, aber das war dann zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Bensta (13. Januar 2009)

Im Test steht das die deutsche Synchro nicht toll ist. Warum verratet ihr dann nicht im nächsten Satz  ob die englische Version ebenfalls enthalten ist. ? Damit die Leute wissen ob sie Importversionen kaufen sollten oder nicht.


----------



## Turalyon (13. Januar 2009)

Bensta am 13.01.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Test steht das die deutsche Synchro nicht toll ist. Warum verratet ihr dann nicht im nächsten Satz  ob die englische Version ebenfalls enthalten ist. ? Damit die Leute wissen ob sie Importversionen kaufen sollten oder nicht.



Vielleicht ist es ja multilingual


----------



## Firefight3r (13. Januar 2009)

Bensta am 13.01.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Test steht das die deutsche Synchro nicht toll ist. Warum verratet ihr dann nicht im nächsten Satz  ob die englische Version ebenfalls enthalten ist. ? Damit die Leute wissen ob sie Importversionen kaufen sollten oder nicht.



ich habe das spiel für 360 und finde die sprachumsetzung klasse o.O


----------



## hornboy (13. Januar 2009)

jo. das spiel braucht eine internetaktivierung.
das game macht di aktivierung sogar heimlich.
hier kann man mehr lesen:
http://gamestar.de/news/pc/action/1952714/mirrors_edge.html


----------



## Bensta (13. Januar 2009)

Firefight3r am 13.01.2009 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Bensta am 13.01.2009 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch immer gedacht. Bis ich dann das Original gehört / gelesen hab.


----------



## Vidaro (13. Januar 2009)

hornboy am 13.01.2009 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> jo. das spiel braucht eine internetaktivierung.
> das game macht di aktivierung sogar heimlich.
> hier kann man mehr lesen:
> http://gamestar.de/news/pc/action/1952714/mirrors_edge.html



ja wie bei jedem EA spiel das rausgekommen ist oder hat irgendeiner was gemerkt das es ne aktivierung gegeben hat


----------



## DarkMessiah145 (13. Januar 2009)

noch ein spiel das ich mir wegen ea nich kaufen werde...


----------



## djchf (13. Januar 2009)

gibts davon eigentlich auch mal ne demo?


----------



## bastikirk (13. Januar 2009)

danke pcg das ihr nich erwähnt
das dieses spiel secorom hat
wieviel habt ihr den von ea bekommen das nicht zu erwähnen-,-


----------



## Felix Schuetz (13. Januar 2009)

Turalyon am 13.01.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bensta am 13.01.2009 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unsere Testversion war nicht multilingual. Im Heft steht ja, welche Sprachfassungen enthalten sind. Dieses Heft-Element fehlt aber in der Online-Version des Artikels, daher steht's auch nicht im Fließtext. Ich kann's aber notfalls noch hinzufügen.


----------



## Sheggo (13. Januar 2009)

ich werde es mir definitiv nicht kaufen!
ich finde parcour bescheuert, jump'n'run war noch nie mein fall und für 6 stunden mittelmäßige story und schlechte sprachausgabe gebe ich keine 50 tacken aus!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (13. Januar 2009)

bastikirk am 13.01.2009 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> danke pcg das ihr nich erwähnt
> das dieses spiel secorom hat
> wieviel habt ihr den von ea bekommen das nicht zu erwähnen-,-


Im Heft steht's ja. Wie gesagt, das liegt nur an dem Online-Format des Artikels. Wird hinzugefügt. Und bitte nicht gleich wieder das wir-sind-gekauft-Geflame anfangen, ja?


----------



## hornboy (13. Januar 2009)

djchf am 13.01.2009 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts davon eigentlich auch mal ne demo?


demo is, soweit ich weiß keine in planung.
das spiel erscheint ja schon morgen oder übermorgen in den läden.


----------



## Smuggler (13. Januar 2009)

Arg ich hab einen inneren Kampf mit mir selbst. Ich bin eigentlich vom dem Konzept so irre begeister... ENDLICH mal was neues ENDLICH frischer Wind ich kann die ganzen 0815 Shooter auch nicht mehr sehen.
Auf der anderen Seite bin ich schon etwas enttäuscht das es dann doch nur zu kurz ist. Für 6 Stunden 50 €, das ist mir zu happig...
Und das irgendwo runter zu laden... ne ich find so eine Innovation muss unterstützt werden. 



Aber wie ich mich kenne werd ich bei meinem nächsten Saturnbummel eh damit an der Kasse stehen 
Nicht zuletzt wegen des informativen Tests hier.


----------



## SteveatMC (13. Januar 2009)

DarkMessiah145 am 13.01.2009 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> noch ein spiel das ich mir wegen ea nich kaufen werde...



Bin ich froh, dass in diesem Forum noch qualifizierte Kommetare zu lesen sind...  

Ein sicherlich sehr interessantes Spiel mit einem unverbrauchten Setting. Für mich aber lediglich als Budgetversion interessant, Spielzeit zu kurz und mein derzeitiger PC reicht nicht  mal sehen, was in einem halben/dreiviertel Jahr im Gehäuse schlummert  

Sehr schwach finde ich allerdings den "versteckten" Kopierschutz


----------



## DarkForce11 (13. Januar 2009)

Smuggler am 13.01.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Arg ich hab einen inneren Kampf mit mir selbst. Ich bin eigentlich vom dem Konzept so irre begeister... ENDLICH mal was neues ENDLICH frischer Wind ich kann die ganzen 0815 Shooter auch nicht mehr sehen.
> Auf der anderen Seite bin ich schon etwas enttäuscht das es dann doch nur zu kurz ist. Für 6 Stunden 50 €, das ist mir zu happig...
> Und das irgendwo runter zu laden... ne ich find so eine Innovation muss unterstützt werden.
> 
> Nicht zuletzt wegen des informativen Tests hier.



Mir gehts da genauso


----------



## SebastianThoeing (13. Januar 2009)

DarkForce11 am 13.01.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Smuggler am 13.01.2009 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab für's erste Mal rund 7 - 8 Stunden gebraucht. Dann hab ich's nochmal gespielt und das Erlebnis war cooler, weil dieser "Flow" erst dann so richtig eingetreten ist - eben weil man die Strecken schon kannte. Beim zweiten Mal ich mehr auf Waffen gesetzt und war schneller durch. Insgesamt hab ich also round about 12 Stunden im Singleplayer-Modus verbracht - den "Multiplayer-Modus" mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## Boesor (13. Januar 2009)

SteveatMC am 13.01.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkMessiah145 am 13.01.2009 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also nur wg EA etwas nicht kaufen finde ich auch eine etwas unnötige Selbstbeschneidung.
Als würden die kleine Kinder in Asien quälen, oder Fische bei der Ölförderung ausrotten.


----------



## fobbolino (13. Januar 2009)

Turalyon am 13.01.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bensta am 13.01.2009 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das is doch genau der Punkt. Ich finde diese Info (also welche Sprachausgaben in der deutschen Version enthalten sind) gehoert in die Faktenbox zu jedem Test. Das steht ja oft nicht mal auf den Packungen im Laden oder bei den Infos beim Online-Versand. Ich bin dafuer, das hier ein Informationsstandard, aehnlich wie bei DVDs eingefuehrt wird. Mir (und ich denke mal ich bin da nicht allein) ist die Sprachversion (multilingual oder nicht) wichtig und ich denke mal ich bin da nicht allein. Wenn PCG da mit gutem Beispiel; voran gehen wuerde, waere das sicherlich ein Anfang.
Mal ganz abgesehen, dass es einige Entwickler / Publisher auch dazu motivieren koennte ihre Spiele multiligual auf den Markt zu bringen. Der Mehraufwand ist schliesslich minimal wenn man nicht gerade einen zusaetzlichen Datentraeger braucht und selbst dann ist er noch ueberschaubar (siehe zB Mass Effect).

Aehm, tut mir leid wenn das etwas OT war. Zu Mirrors Edge: Bin auch noch am ueberlegen, ob ich kaufen soll oder nicht. Muss aber erst noch abwarten bis ich meinen neuen Rechner habe. ...Und dann werden wir noch sehen in welcher Sprachversion ich es mir zulegen werde  

EDIT: Achja, fast vergessen, ansonsten netter Test PCG. Danke.


----------



## Mothman (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe die PS3-Demo gespielt...da war man ja in 10 MInuten 
durch...hatte trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Nur die beschriebenen 
"Prügel-und Schießeinlagen" fand ich nervig und unpassend.
Das Suchen des richtigen Weges und des richtigen 
Absprungmoments  war allerdings sehr funky. Trial&Error 
kann/muss ich zwar bestätigen, aber wenn die PC-Vollversion 
ebenso kurze Ladezeiten hat, wie die PS3-Demo, dann macht 
mir das gar nichts aus. Ich sehe in Trial&Error (meistens) eine 
Herausforderung und kein Frust.
Mal gucken...Donnerstag soll's ja da sein...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (13. Januar 2009)

fobbolino am 13.01.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Turalyon am 13.01.2009 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es steht ja normalerweise auch in der "Faktenbox", also im Testcenter. Allerdings eben nur im Heft. Da steht "Sprachen:" und dann die Info "Deutsch", oder "Englische Sprachausgabe mit dt. Untertiteln" oder "Multilingual", usw... machen wir schon seit ein paar Ausgaben so. Ich persönlich lege auch großen Wert darauf, dass Spiele multilingual erscheinen.


----------



## Smuggler (13. Januar 2009)

Hmmm also ich habs jetz bei Amazon geordert.
Zähneknirschend wegen des Preises (Die sollten mal alles für 29.90€, glaub da würd sich so manchens gute Game auch vor der Budget Version gut verkaufen) ABER ich finde ganz einfach man sollte so eine Innovation unterstützen. Ich mein wenn nich wir, die Spieler, zeigen in welche Richtung es gehen soll, wer dann?

Ich hab Jedenfalls keine Lust mir die nächsten Jahre mit Need For Speed 22 und Call of Duty 9 um die Ohren zu schlagen. (Rein Bildlich gesprochen, villeicht werden die nächsten Teile ja gut)

Ich werd mir Jedenfalls jetz 100 mal überlegen was ich kafue und was nicht.

Als nächstes steht Trine auf dem Plan.... ich fürchte das wird auch untergehen =(


----------



## Mothman (13. Januar 2009)

Ich werde nie wieder ein Spiel bei Amazon vorbestellen, wenn ich es am Erscheinungstag ganz sicher auch schon spielen will.   
Hatte ich schon einige Male gemacht und nicht selten hat das (jaja, wegen der DHL^^) nicht geklappt. Also Amazon trug keine Schuld.

Ich werde am Donnerstag (sofern ich dann immer noch in der Kauflaune bin) zu MM und hole es mir da...teurer als bei Amazon wird es ja niemals sein.


----------



## d4mich (13. Januar 2009)

guter bericht! Danke!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (13. Januar 2009)

Smuggler am 13.01.2009 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Als nächstes steht Trine auf dem Plan.... ich fürchte das wird auch untergehen =(


Nicht bei mir.


----------



## Moruk74 (13. Januar 2009)

Selber schuld hätten sie Battlefield 3 gemacht auf das die ganze welt wartet. da wern schon milionen verkauft worden. Und kommt mir net mit fortsetzung Battlefield 2 ist immer noch der beste multiplayershoter mit den meisten möglichkeiten. 
bei bf lohnt es sich was zu bezahlen da weiß man was man bekommt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Januar 2009)

Ich bin zwar jemand der gerne innovative Spiele unterstützt, aber nicht mit diesem Kopierschutz. Sorry! Ich hab dieses Theater jetzt einmal bei GTA4 mitgemacht und nie wieder! Entweder sie veröffentlichen ihre Spiele anständig oder es bleibt im Laden stehen. Da warte ich lieber auf die neuen "Überraschungshits" oder Spiele wie das hier im Thread angesprochene Trine.


----------



## McDrake (13. Januar 2009)

Moruk74 am 13.01.2009 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Selber schuld hätten sie Battlefield 3 gemacht auf das die ganze welt wartet. da wern schon milionen verkauft worden. Und kommt mir net mit fortsetzung Battlefield 2 ist immer noch der beste multiplayershoter mit den meisten möglichkeiten.
> bei bf lohnt es sich was zu bezahlen da weiß man was man bekommt.


Auch was.
Dann hätte es doch einfach geheissen:
EA ist blöd, macht eh nur Fortsetzungen und will Kohle machen.

Wie's EA macht, ists nicht recht.
Aber daran hat man sich hier langsam gewöhnt.


----------



## GorrestFump (13. Januar 2009)

Schade dass ihr die Online-Tests immer noch nicht den Print-Tests gleichwertig veröffentlicht, denn solcher Kleinigkeiten wegen kaufe ich das Heft nicht, sondern informiere ich mich halt dann einfach woanders zusätzlich.
Ansonsten ein schöner Test!

Zum Spiel:
Bei einem Spiel dieser Art muss ne Demo her. Unverständlich warum PC-Spieler vom ausprobieren abgehalten werden. Videothek? Nein Danke - für's ausprobieren zahle ich nicht!
Wenn ich beim Autokauf nicht probefahren darf werde ich misstrauisch.


----------



## SiNisTroN (13. Januar 2009)

Moruk74 am 13.01.2009 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Selber schuld hätten sie Battlefield 3 gemacht auf das die ganze welt wartet. da wern schon milionen verkauft worden. Und kommt mir net mit fortsetzung Battlefield 2 ist immer noch der beste multiplayershoter mit den meisten möglichkeiten.
> bei bf lohnt es sich was zu bezahlen da weiß man was man bekommt.


Ich machs trotzdem: In ein bis zwei Jahren dann meckern dass EA jedes Jahr eine Fortsetzung mit margialen Änderungen rausbringt und immer 50€ dafür will.

@Test: Ich werds mir frühestens nach den Klausuren holen, 6h weniger lernen sind da nicht zu unterschätzen . Aber 50€ für 6h Spiel sind schon echt happig. Ich war schon bei CoD4 enttäuscht - der SP war zwar klasse, aber viel zu kurz (MP ist für ich unteressant da ISDN oder Satellit mit Ping > 1000ms). Deswegen warte ich beim neunen auch bis es billiger wird. Aber Mirrors Edge verspricht zumindest mal innovativ zu sein was das Gameplay und die Grafik angeht, sowas sollte Unterstützt werden. Es werden viel zu viele seelenlose Fortsetzungen auf den Mark geworfen um Geld zu machen, aber die Innovativen Spiele fallen bei den meisten Käufern leider durch - was paradox ist da viel gemeckert wird dass es zuviele Fortsetzungen und zu wenig Innovation gibt. Da kommt mal so ein Spiel raus dann verkauft es sich schlecht, während sich das selbst das letzte NfS noch einigermaßen verkauft hat.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Calyptratus am 13.01.2009 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs auch auf der XBox gespielt und nach ca. 2/3 aufgehört, das Spiel ist einfach zu schlecht ausbalanciert, man muss schon Hardcorezocker sein um sich von den Trial & Error Stellen nicht frustrieren zu lassen.



dem kann ich mich anschliessen...das klettern würde auch mehr spass machen wenn man dabei nicht dauernd unter beschuss stehen würde.


----------



## Oray (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Also Trail And Error gabs bei mir nieee ... ich weiß ja nicht wie er des gezockt hat ... aber last euch nicht davon abringen Mirrors Edge zu kaufen ... Die deutsche Syncro ist ok und gar nicht so schlimm ... des spiel ist einfach geil 

hautta rein jungz


----------



## Kandinata (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Oray am 13.01.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Trail And Error gabs bei mir nieee ... ich weiß ja nicht wie er des gezockt hat ... aber last euch nicht davon abringen Mirrors Edge zu kaufen ... Die deutsche Syncro ist ok und gar nicht so schlimm ... des spiel ist einfach geil
> 
> hautta rein jungz



Ach doch, nen paar Stellen wo ich für 3-5 Minuten nicht wusste wo es weitergeht oder welchen Sprung sie nun verlangen gab es dann doch schon schon, und wenn du OHNE Waffen spielst, quasi so wie das Spiel "gedacht" ist, dann wirst du paar Stellen finden die du mindestens 10 mal neu starten musst weil einfach von allen Seiten Kugeln um die Ohren fliegen und du versuchen musst die Leute zu trennen und einzeln auszuschalten... das ist dann wirklich Tricky und kann für ein bißchen Trial and Error sorgen, aber zumindest ICH mag Herausforderungen


----------



## Oray (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Kandinata am 13.01.2009 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Oray am 13.01.2009 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja wenn du des so siehst aufjedenfall ... 
Aber Trail and Error ist ja nicht wenn du nicht mehr weiter weist ... sondern ein fehler sei es im Scripft etc oder ähnliches und du dass Level neu Starten musst

aber genau wie du liebe ich herausforderungen ...


----------



## Kandinata (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Oray am 13.01.2009 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Trail and Error ist ja nicht wenn du nicht mehr weiter weist ... sondern ein fehler sei es im Scripft etc oder ähnliches und du dass Level neu Starten musst




Ähm eigentlich nicht, Trial und Error heißt übersetzt "Versuch und Irrtum" und bedeutet quasi bei nicht weiterwissen eines Problems solange rumzuprobieren bis man es schließlich hat, wobei sogar offensichtliche Fehlschläge ausgetestet werden... Als Beispiel bringe ich immer mal Monkey Island oder Adventure allgemein ins Spiel, oder wer hat damals nicht sinnfrei Items auf alles was hervorgehoben wurde gezogen (oder benutze, schaue, ziehe, etcetera genutzt) nur um irgendwann tatsächlich mal einen Treffer zu landen und doof zu schauen weil recht seltsam um die Ecke gedacht wurde  

In Mirrors Edge hieß das in dem Fall "Uhhh, dieser Sprung sieht aber verdammt weit/hoch aus *hüpf*"... 
Und entweder kommt ein "Ah wusst ich doch, war zu hoch/weit" oder ein "Hat gereicht ? Na die kann aber hoch/weit springen, hätte ich nicht gedacht" in den Kopf und DAS ist Trial and Error


----------



## berlindragon (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Oray am 13.01.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Die deutsche Syncro ist ok und gar nicht so schlimm



aber wieso sollte ich mich mit "nicht so schlimm" zufrieden geben, wenn die original version "sehr gut" ist?

ist das spiel jetzt eigentlich mutlilingual oder nicht? die pcgames-testversion war ja nur in deutsch, aber ich wüsste gerne, ob ich morgen bei meinem gamestop zugreifen kann, ohne ohrenbluten beim zocken zu bekommen?!

das letzte spiel, was ich von EA gekauft habe (mass effect), hat mich in der hinsicht positiv überrascht.

das ist für mich wirklich der einzige grund, das spiel nicht zu kaufen. wenn es allerdings multilingual ist, greif ich sofort zu, denn wenn EA schonmal was innovatives hervorzaubert, sollte man das auch unterstützen.

allerdings nicht auf kosten von ohrenkrebs


----------



## Bensta (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				berlindragon am 13.01.2009 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Oray am 13.01.2009 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so siehts aus


----------



## BitByter (14. Januar 2009)

Moruk74 am 13.01.2009 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Selber schuld hätten sie Battlefield 3 gemacht auf das die ganze welt wartet. da wern schon milionen verkauft worden. Und kommt mir net mit fortsetzung Battlefield 2 ist immer noch der beste multiplayershoter mit den meisten möglichkeiten.
> bei bf lohnt es sich was zu bezahlen da weiß man was man bekommt.


und wegen solchen einstellungen bekomen wir immer den gleichen scheiß vorgesetzt...
mal zu dem ganzen zu kurz gejammer:
time trial und speed run heisst das zauberwort. ich hab das spiel auf der xbox und längst beendet. klar sind 6 std kurz (in denen ich aber ne menge spaß hatte), aber der eigentliche reiz des spiels besteht halt darin hinterher in speedruns permanent seine zeit zu verbessern oder in den time trials ganz ohne beschuss bestimmte strecken abzulaufen (und sich dabei pfade zu suchen)... alles in allem hat mich selten ein 'singleplayer' spiel, welches ich beendet habe so lange gefesselt...
edit: die deutsche synchro ist im übrigen völlig okay... nicht überragend, aber ausreichend. ja faith könnte etwas besser gesprochen sein, aber es stört nicht wirklich und sollte nun wirklich neimanden davon abhalten dieses spiel zu akufen.alle andern chars sind gut, teilweise sogar sehr gut, wie ich finde (das mit dem shitface halte ich im übrigen für völlig überzogen).


----------



## Flo66R6 (14. Januar 2009)

Moruk74 am 13.01.2009 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Selber schuld hätten sie Battlefield 3 gemacht auf das die ganze welt wartet. da wern schon milionen verkauft worden. Und kommt mir net mit fortsetzung Battlefield 2 ist immer noch der beste multiplayershoter mit den meisten möglichkeiten.
> bei bf lohnt es sich was zu bezahlen da weiß man was man bekommt.



Bei AIX (BF2 Mod) hatte ich letztens jemandem im Squad der steif und fest behauptet hat, dass er zurzeit an einer geschlossenen Beta von Battlefield 3 teilnimmt. Ob man dem glauben schenken darf bezweifel ich zwar ein wenig, aber eigentlich WILL ich das glauben. Wer weis, vielleicht bastelt DICE ja intensiv and BF3, was ich nur hoffen kann. Bis dahin genieße ich noch die Zeit mit Vanilia BF, Project Reality, AIX, Operation Peacekeeper und Eve of Destruction   

Zu Mirrors Edge, reizen würde es mich in jedem Fall und ich hätte es mir sicher gekauft, wenn nicht schon wieder ein DRM System eingesetzt werden würde   

Schade drum den ich bin der Meinung das man solche mutigen Spiele schon unterstützen sollte. Apropos mutige Spiele: In dem Kopierschutzthread zu Mirrors Edge ist ja schon World of Goo erwähnt worden, auch hier kann ich nur sagen: Kaufen! Ich hab's Online gekauft für um 12 EUR und das lohnt sich in jedem Fall   

Ich werde mir Mirrors Edge vielleicht mal anschauen wenn ich mir doch irgendwann einmal eine Xbox 360 zulegen sollte. Wobei, eigentlich sollte ich nun 50 EUR auf die Seite packen und das bei jedem weiteren DRM Spielchen, dass ich mir sonst gekauft hätte genauso machen. Dann habe ich die Xbox schnell zusammengespaart


----------



## Qu1cksh07 (14. Januar 2009)

Nicht jede neue Idee ist gleich gut, vor allem wenn sie von EA kommt. Erstens ist Mirror´s Edge richtig langweillig, diesem Spiel 82% zu geben grenzt an BJ für EA, 2tens kann man den Kritikpunkten mehr als nur zustimmen.

Und: WIR WOLLEN KEINE SPIELE MIT SECUROM!


----------



## Kandinata (14. Januar 2009)

Qu1cksh07 am 14.01.2009 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht jede neue Idee ist gleich gut, vor allem wenn sie von EA kommt. Erstens ist Mirror´s Edge richtig langweillig, diesem Spiel 82% zu geben grenzt an BJ für EA, 2tens kann man den Kritikpunkten mehr als nur zustimmen.



Und wie kommst du auf diese Behauptung bzw wie setzt sie sich zusammen und was genau findest du denn so langweilig das das Spiel die Wertung nicht verdient hat   
Ich habe ja schon eine Ahnung warum du es langweilig findest, aber nagut, lassen wir das...

Nur weil DU es langweilig findest weil du womöglich nicht die Art Zielgruppe bist die dieses Spiel ansprechen will, heißt es noch lange nicht das das Spiel schlecht ist, eine Meinung ist schön und gut, aber lernt sie doch wenigstens mal zu BEGRÜNDEN  
(Achja, die Durchschnittlichen Bewertungen liegen alle um die 8 rum... aber die haben ja auch keine Ahnung und arbeiten für EA, stimmts?)


----------



## soadismfaebu (14. Januar 2009)

ach das klingt alles sehr nach Assassins creed. Prinzip innovativ und gut aber einfach zu linear. Aber ich find die Geschichte von Assassins creed gelungen.  Nach einer Zeit stellt man sich moralische Fragen vonwegen " war dieser Mord wirklich begründet...stehe ich auf der richtigen Seite"? Solche Geschichten liebe ich. Wenn nicht einfach alles gut oder komplett böse ist was man tut. Seien wir mal ehrlich: Das echte Leben ist ja auch nicht so.... Zurück zu diesem Artikel: Wenn man Stolperstein von einem Spiel anprangern will, dann sollte man in der Überschrift nicht StoPLerstein schreiben.  Ich glaub ich kaufs mir mal und bild mir meine eigene Meinung


----------



## Smuggler (14. Januar 2009)

Sooooo
Habs heute morgen bekommen und auch schon 2-3 Stunden gespielt. Bis jetz teile ich voll auf die Meinungen des Tests. 
Und bei der Langzeitmotivation wurd ich positiv überrascht, da man ja auch die einzelnen Abschnitte (oder extra Strecken?) unabhängig vom der Story laufen kann. Gegen die Uhr oder Bestzeiten. Find ich klasse.
Am besten gefällt mir aber die Atmosphäre die Aufgebaut wird.

Alles in allem kann ich sagen das ichs jedenfalls nicht bereut habe es zu kaufen, auch wenn mir die 50€ schon weh tun... aber naja bis DoW2 kann ich ja noch was sparen 

Hätte gern auf englisch gespielt aber entweder geht das nicht, oder ich habs übersehen... Bin bei Games und Filmen eher Fan von Originalvertonungen, unabhängig wie gut die Deutsche ist.

Und Securom... naja ganz im Ernst, solang ich mir nich n extra Programm oder so installieren muss... is doch eigentlich auch nur n "SteamLite"  und ich brauchs nichmal installieren... Mich störts nich, find das is im Rahmen. Nur das die Installationen limitiert sind find ich nich so toll.

Ich finde dem Spiel sollte echt ne Chacne gegeben werden. Ich habs zb so gemacht, das ich im Saturn war und gefragt hab ob die mir das eben in die "Vorführ Xbox" werfen könnten. Haben sie prombt gemacht und nach  10 Minuten war ich überzeugt...
Nur so als Tipp wer nich die Katze im Sack kaufen will.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (14. Januar 2009)

Hab erst heute meine Retail-Version bekommen. Installation auf Englisch leider nicht möglich. Vielleicht kann ich morgen mal überprüfen, wie es mit der Steam-Version aussieht, womöglich ist die multilingual. 

Felix 
PC Games


----------



## spike00 (14. Januar 2009)

Smuggler am 14.01.2009 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooo
> Habs heute morgen bekommen und auch schon 2-3 Stunden gespielt. Bis jetz teile ich voll auf die Meinungen des Tests.
> Und bei der Langzeitmotivation wurd ich positiv überrascht, da man ja auch die einzelnen Abschnitte (oder extra Strecken?) unabhängig vom der Story laufen kann. Gegen die Uhr oder Bestzeiten. Find ich klasse.
> Am besten gefällt mir aber die Atmosphäre die Aufgebaut wird.
> ...



Man du bist vl. lustig hast es erst 2-3 stunden gespielt und schon redest du von langzeitmotivation LOOOL   

mit langzeitmotivation kannste antanzen wennst das teil nach 4 tagen noch aufregend findest


----------



## Shinizm (14. Januar 2009)

Bei 6h gesammt Spielzeit werde ich mir dieses Spiel sicher nicht kaufen.


----------



## Pope (15. Januar 2009)

Das Spiel hat, wie so viele andere auch, leider Securom und ist damit definitv runter von meiner Einkaufsliste.
Und da bin ich zum Glück nicht der einzige, der diesen Kopierschutzmechnismus boykottiert. Hoffentlich folgen noch viele diesem Beispiel und nehmen nicht gleichgültig hin, wie ein Kopierschutz die eigenen Rechte einschränkt.


----------



## Bensta (15. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht bin ich eine Ausnahme, aber mich interessiert der verwendete Kopierschutz überhaupt nicht. Ich installiere ein Spiel und spiele es. Fertig.


----------



## BitByter (15. Januar 2009)

Bensta am 15.01.2009 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bin ich eine Ausnahme, aber mich interessiert der verwendete Kopierschutz überhaupt nicht. Ich installiere ein Spiel und spiele es. Fertig.


playstation 3 was?


----------



## xotoxic242 (15. Januar 2009)

BitByter am 15.01.2009 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Bensta am 15.01.2009 00:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ach, muß man bei der Playsi 3 was installieren? Wußte ich garnicht.
 

Aber ich installiers auch nur.Spiele es und dann fliegts irgendwann von der Platte.
Ich versteh auch immer nich warum man innerhalb kürzester zeit das Spiel 3 mal installiert bzw. deinstalliert.
Muß mir mal jemand plausibel machen.  


Zum Test:

Was mir schonmal nicht gefällt ist das streng lineare.Ich dachte gerade bei so einem Spiel ist es wichtig das man auch alternative Wege geht und immer wieder irgendwie zum Hauptpfad zurückkommt.
Aber is mir ehrlich gesagt zuviel Geld für das Spiel.


----------



## Smuggler (15. Januar 2009)

spike00 am 14.01.2009 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Man du bist vl. lustig hast es erst 2-3 stunden gespielt und schon redest du von langzeitmotivation LOOOL
> 
> mit langzeitmotivation kannste antanzen wennst das teil nach 4 tagen noch aufregend findest




Wenn ich in den 2-3 Stunden schon gesehn habe, das es neben der Story noch 10-15 Strecken gibt wo man gegen die Uhr und gegen andere aus dem Netz laufen kann, kann ich für mich schon ganz gut entscheiden ob ich länger was von dem Spiel habe...

Immerhin hab ich auch geschrieben das ICH positiv überrascht wurde, nicht das IHR ALLE  positiv überrascht sein werdet...


----------



## HanFred (15. Januar 2009)

xotoxic242 am 15.01.2009 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich installiers auch nur.Spiele es und dann fliegts irgendwann von der Platte.
> Ich versteh auch immer nich warum man innerhalb kürzester zeit das Spiel 3 mal installiert bzw. deinstalliert.
> Muß mir mal jemand plausibel machen.


nehmen wir an, du würdest dich nicht so gut mit computern auskennen und hättest ein schwaches system. dann würdest du vielleicht die grafikkarte ersetzen und es noch einmal probieren, wobei du einen absturz provozierst und dich dazu entschliesst, windows neu aufzusetzen.
das ist natürlich nur ein ausgedachtes beispiel, aber allzu unrealistisch ist es nicht, man liest hier viele ähnliche dinge. und im schlimmsten fall hätte die prozedur bereits drei aktivierungen verbraucht.


----------



## OutsiderXE (15. Januar 2009)

HanFred am 15.01.2009 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 15.01.2009 10:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich nicht so gut mit Computern auskennen würde würde ich wohl nicht die Grafikkarte ersetzen oder Windows neu aufsetzen 

Auch wenn ich elbst ja zu den Leuten gehöre die ein Spiel eben nur einmal installieren, durchspielen, deisntallieren und dann lange lange nicht anfassen (und meist ist dann ein Patch raus der solchen Kopierschutz entfernt) finde ich sowas blöd. Da ist mir ne einfache Online-Aktivierung am liebsten. Eifnach kurz Internet anschmeißen und gut ist. Im besten Fall braucht man hinterher nichtmal die DVD. Und solang auf der Packung noch steht dass man zum Installieren ne Inet-Verbindung braucht finde ich das nicht alzu böse.
Klar gibts vll. noch die Spieler die kein Inet haben oder zu schwaches: Aber das ist für mich fast das selbe wie als wenn die Systemleistung an sich zu schwach wär.


----------



## Gomorra10 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo? Es ist doch wohl jedem seine Entscheidung wie oft er das installieren und deinstallieren möchte. Und wenn ich es 10 mal mache, dann ist es doch meine Entscheidung, die ich mir nicht nehmen lasse. Der Hintergrund ist aber ein ganz anderer,  man möchte dass das Spiel nicht mehr so leicht verkauft werden kann, oder es durch Videotheken verliehen wird.

Die Börse/EA Aktie/Anleger/Investoren spielen dabei auch eine Rolle.


----------



## Mothman (15. Januar 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich: Ich habe lieber gute Unterhaltung für 6 Stunden, als seichtes "In-die-Länge-Ziehen" für ewig und drei Tage. 
Ob es wirklich gute Unterhaltung ist, muss ich selbst noch testen. 
Aber bei kurzen und knackigen Spielen komme ich wenigstens noch dazu die auch durchzuspielen. Die Zeit oder die Motivation lässt das sonst manchmal gar nicht zu. 
Ein Spiel, welches "lange geht", muss schon eine echte Motivationsspritze sein, damit ich den Abspann sehe (Bsp. FO3). Es gibt so viele Spiele, die ich angefangen habe, wo dann aber irgendwann die Luft raus war. Und bei der Menge von spielenswerten Spielen in jüngster Zeit kommt man eh nicht mehr dazu alle durchzuspielen, die man gerne durchspielen möchte. Oder hat euer Tag 48 Stunden?

Also wenn die 6 Stunden richtig gut sind, dann geht das für mich in Ordnung. 
Aber natürlich muss ich zugeben, dass 50 Euronen für 6 Stunden viel Geld ist. Aber es gibt ja auch noch Videotheken.


----------



## xotoxic242 (15. Januar 2009)

HanFred am 15.01.2009 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 15.01.2009 10:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß zwar was Du meinst aber genau das ist auch der Punkt.
Sobald was nicht läuft wird immer gleich alles neu gemacht.Deinstalliert,Neuinstalliert.Es wird hier und da rumgedoktert anstatt mal den Fehler zu analysieren denn nur so lernt man das auch für zukünftige Probleme und Fehler.Das klingt jetzt vielleicht bisschen altklug aber wer diese Schritte nicht gehen will sollte sich lieber ne Konsole kaufen.
Nur weil EIN Programm nicht läuft oder ich ne andere Graka reinhaue muß ich doch nicht gleich das ganze Betriebssystem erneuern.Defakto muß ich auch nicht ein Spiel 10 mal neu installieren.
Mein Windows XP war noch nie so zerfahren das ich komplett neu alles installieren mußte.
Das mach ich nur wenn ich komplett neue Hardware kaufe und ich bin auch kein Experte.

Aber jedem das seine.Wer Spaß am ständigen Installieren hat soll sich halt austoben aber bitte dies nicht als "Normales Userverhalten" bezeichnen und sich über Kopierschutzmechanismen aufregen die im normafall keinen kratzen.


----------



## KaterKruemel (15. Januar 2009)

habs jetzt insalliert und läuft alles super bis jetzt.
das einzige was mich momentan stört ist der sound,den ich nämlich leider in keinster weise beeinflussen kann.selbst wenn ich alle regler auf minimum stelle bleibt er gleich.komisch.
aber ansonsten muss ich sagen,dass es echt spaß macht. das ganze erinnert mich sehr an portal


----------



## Bensta (15. Januar 2009)

BitByter am 15.01.2009 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Bensta am 15.01.2009 00:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein Computer


----------



## HLP-Andy (15. Januar 2009)

FelixSchuetz am 14.01.2009 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab erst heute meine Retail-Version bekommen. Installation auf Englisch leider nicht möglich. Vielleicht kann ich morgen mal überprüfen, wie es mit der Steam-Version aussieht, womöglich ist die multilingual.
> 
> Felix
> PC Games


Ja, ist sie. Auf der Verkaufsseite steht zwar nur Englisch, aber man kann in Steam dann alle Sprachen auswählen: http://www.abload.de/img/mirrorsedgezq9u.gif


----------



## BitByter (15. Januar 2009)

Bensta am 15.01.2009 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> BitByter am 15.01.2009 01:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


entweder bist du humorlos oder der witz ist an dir vorbeigegangen...


----------



## LordSaddler (15. Januar 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Demo für die PC-Version?
Auf die Schnelle habe ich nun nichts gefunden.


----------



## anjuna80 (15. Januar 2009)

Ich würde gerne noch ein paar Meinungen von Leuten haben, die die PC-Version schon gespielt haben. 
Das Spiel interessiert mich eigentlich sehr, vor allem weil es einfach mal was anderes und vorher noch nie dagewesen ist.


----------



## Pope (15. Januar 2009)

xotoxic242 am 15.01.2009 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> [Aber ich installiers auch nur.Spiele es und dann fliegts irgendwann von der Platte.
> Ich versteh auch immer nich warum man innerhalb kürzester zeit das Spiel 3 mal installiert bzw. deinstalliert.
> Muß mir mal jemand plausibel machen.



Es geht ja nicht nur darum, dass man das Spiel nur ein paar mal installieren kann. Man wird wahrscheinlich auch selten in die Lage kommen ein Spiel nach Jahren wieder spielen zu wollen, wenn es die Firma vielleicht gar nicht mehr gibt, welche die Server für die Zwangsaktivierung bereit gestellt hatte. Dann man nämlich Geld bezahlt für ein Produkt was man noch benutzen könnte, wenn es jemanden gäbe, der einem die Benutzung durch Aktivierung ermöglicht. Den Datenträger kann man dann höchstens noch als Untersetzer für die Kaffeetasse benutzen.
Aber ich lasse mir doch von Kopierschutzmechnismen keine Vorschriften machen, ob ich Brenn- oder Emulationssoftware auf dem Rechner haben darf oder nicht. Ausserdem will ich keine Kopierschutztreiber in meinem System eingebettet bekommen, wo ich nicht weis, was die so alles anstellen. Da kann auch erzählt werden was will, bzgl. der bei der Zwangsaktivierung übertragenen Daten. Niemand weis wirklich was da so alles übertragen wird.


----------



## LordFrodo (16. Januar 2009)

also ich finde den test sehr passend pc games, danke!
ich finde das setting eifnach nur zum verlieben, es macht extrem viel spaß und sieht einfach nur GEILGEILGEIL aus.
aber man hätte VIEL mehr draus machen können, viel viel viel mehr . so ist es ein gutes game mit den bekannten nerverein, wie 6h spielzeit, und das es nicht wirklich  oft einleuchtet wo es lang geht oder warum der sprung gerade nicht geklappt hatt/klappen will und was anderes wieder geht. 
allen in allem EXTREM viel potential verschenkt (bsp: warum wird das thema feindliche runner nur so ULTRA kurz angesprochen, warum nicht kämpfen und agieren mit freunden, warum keine story die nicht nur so oberflächlich wie die auf hochglanz polierten häuserblocks sind ?.) 
ich hätte mich in dieses spiel verliebt! so fand ichs nur nett und schön.


----------



## Valarius (16. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe das Spiel seit Monaten vorbestellt und nun endlich geliefert bekommen und konnte so ca. 1,.5 Stunden spielen.

Ich muss sagen daß es einen Heidenspass macht und einfach total genial aussieht. Die Steuerung ist recht einfach gehalten man kann aber trotzdem eineige coole Dinge damit machen wenn man das Timing des Tastendrückens richtig beherrscht...

Wie das Spiel in ein paar Stunden sein wird kann ich natürlich noch nicht sagen aber ich bin der Meinung eine so tolle Idee und ein so neues Setting muss man auf jeden Fall mit einem Kauf belohnen. Ich habe mir viele Tests durchgelesen und sagte mir einfach irgendwann daß ich es auch kaufe auch wenns dann Schrott ist. Aber bisher wurde ich noch nicht enttäuscht.

Vielleicht sollte ich dazu sagen daß ich Assassins Creed auch liebe und 1,5 Mal durchgespielt habe.. Jaaa es wiederholt sich aber das Feeling war einfach klasse und so ein Gefühl habe ich bei Mirrors Edge auch....


----------



## ric-dee (16. Januar 2009)

anjuna80 am 15.01.2009 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne noch ein paar Meinungen von Leuten haben, die die PC-Version schon gespielt haben.
> Das Spiel interessiert mich eigentlich sehr, vor allem weil es einfach mal was anderes und vorher noch nie dagewesen ist.



Dann lass dich nicht abhalten es zu kaufen!

Ich selbst habs mir gleich gestern geholt und nun nach über zwei Stunden meine ich doch ein erstes Fazit ziehen zu können:

Meine (ganz subjektive) Meinung: Wahnsinn! DAS nenn ich wirklich innovativ. Ich muss überlegen, wann mich das letzte Mal ein Spiel von Anfang an so in Erstaunen versetzte... Ich hab sowas bisher noch nie erlebt und auch "Assasin's Creed" ist in meinen Augen nur bedingt vergleichbar. Während mir dieses Spiel nach zwei Stunden schon langsam eintönig vorkam, weil man wirklich immer wieder dasselbe macht, ist das bei ME etwas anderes. Zumal sich die Turn-Einlagen von Altair im Verlgeich zu denen von Faith steif und lahm anfühlen

Der vielerorts beschriebene "Flow" ist wirklich genial!
Die Steuerung intuitiv! (Und wie zu erwarten auch viel angenehmer mit Maus+Tastatur, denn ich hatte den Vergleich mit Gamepad.)
Die Atmosphäre ist super!
Die Grafik höchst beeindruckend! (Und besonders Hardwarefressend scheint sie dabei nicht zu sein! Die Performance also auch top.)

Zum Umfang kann ich natürlich noch nichts sagen, aber ganz ehrlich: Mir ists egal wenn ichs in 6 Stunden durch hab! Dafür dass ich hier etwas wirklich Neuartiges spielen darf, kann ich auch auf eine 20- oder 10-Stunden Kampagne verzichten, die sich bei fast jedem derartigen Spiel hin und wieder in die Länge zieht. Als Vergleich nehm ich jetzt einfach mal "Max Payne 2": Kurz? Ja!....Aber dafür ein höchst-beeidruckendes Spielerlebnis ohne Längen.

Und bereits jetzt überlege ich schon, wie toll es sein muss, die Levels ein zweites Mal durchzuspielen. Wie "flüssig" ich dann durch die Level springe etc. 

Hinzukommt, dass mich persönlich der "Time Trial"- und "Speed Run"-Modus unheimlich interessiert. Ich denke, das wird bei vielen vergessen, wenn sie die Langzeitmotivation bewerten. Schließlich misst man sich über seine Bestzeiten mit anderen Spielern aus aller Welt. (Quasi ein "Parcour-Rennspiel" mit verschiedenen Strecken!^^) Außerdem sind dafür bereits neue Mappacks/Tracks im Kommen. Ich kann natürlich noch nicht sagen, für wie lange mich diese Modi fesseln werden, aber mich würde es wundern, wenn da nicht nochmal mindestens(!) genauso viel Spielzeit hinzukommt...

Lasst euch also nicht auf die "unheimlich wenigen" 6 Stunden festnageln!
Traut euch einfach und probierts aus. Ich wurde jedenfalls nicht enttäuscht!


----------



## Smuggler (16. Januar 2009)

Kann meinem Vorposter nur zustimmen.
Und zu den 6 Stunden möcht ich noch sagen: Ich habs jetz 3 Tage, jeden Tag ca 2 Stunden gespielt (nicht nur story) und bin erst bei Kapitel 4  (villeicht stell ich mich auch zu blöd an)

Klar, wers drauf hat (und das hat man beim ersten durchzocken definitiev NICHT) schaffts in 6 Stunden oder weniger das Spiel an einem Nachmittag zu beenden. Aber eben nur den Storymodus.

Insofern sind die 6 Stunden echt übertrieben und werden hier zu Unrecht als größten Gegenargument angeprangert.

Und ich freu mich auch jetz schon darauf, die Story nochmal zu spielen und dann alles "ohne Stoppen" und mit "flow" zu rennen 

Also nochmal: Wer noch überlegt ob er es sich holt, soltle nicht zwingend die "nur 6 Stunden" Debatte beachten. Eher ob es vom Spielprinzip was für ihn/sie ist. Also ob man das Rumgehüpfe mag, das Grafiksetting (nicht realistisch, aber Ich finds Klasse), ob man innerlich ausgeglichen genug is um 20 mal am gleichen Checkpoint neu zu beginnen (musste ich teilweise, da ich nicht gepeilt hab wo es hingeht und dabei von allen Seiten beballert wurde, so kann ich nicht arbeiten!  )... all so Sachen halt.


----------



## megaschurke11 (16. Januar 2009)

also das spiel ist ja ganz nett aber unspielbar! alle paar sekunden freez für mehr als 5 sekunden habe sytsemanforderungen locker! ea antwortet mir nicht.... also wird echt zeit fürn patch(der aktuelle bringt ja nichts!)


----------



## megaschurke11 (16. Januar 2009)

megaschurke11 am 16.01.2009 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> also das spiel ist ja ganz nett aber unspielbar! alle paar sekunden freez für mehr als 5 sekunden habe sytsemanforderungen locker! ea antwortet mir nicht.... also wird echt zeit fürn patch(der aktuelle bringt ja nichts!)


 ach und wenn jemand das spiel zum laufen gebracht hab kann er mir pls den trick verraten? http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=5&tid=7544420&x=2


----------



## tonicer (16. Januar 2009)

bei nem freeze hilft es physx auszuschalten oder den patch 1.01 zu installieren eine frische installation der vga treiber könnte auch helfen mit drivercleaner vorher alles reinigen. bei mir läufts dank patch perfekt.
das game ist supergenial habe vorher jahrelang kreedzclimbing gezockt mirrors edge ist quasi wie die mod nur in perfektion.


----------



## tonicer (16. Januar 2009)

hab mal die .ini's gecheckt dort steht was von f5 = quicksave f6 = quickload muss ich mal testen.
aber schaut selber unter C:\Users\<benutzername>\Documents\EA Games\Mirror's Edge\TdGame\Config nach.


----------



## ric-dee (16. Januar 2009)

megaschurke11 am 16.01.2009 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> also das spiel ist ja ganz nett aber unspielbar! alle paar sekunden freez für mehr als 5 sekunden habe sytsemanforderungen locker! ea antwortet mir nicht.... also wird echt zeit fürn patch(der aktuelle bringt ja nichts!)


Habs ins entsprechende Topic geschrieben. Aber hier auch nochmal für andere: 

Einfach dieser Anleitung genau(!) folgen: http://on-mirrors-edge.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98:new-nvidia-physx-and-geforce-drivers-released&catid=3:gamenews

Das hat zumindest bei mir geholfen.


----------



## Rac0r (16. Januar 2009)

Innovativ ? Jump and Runs gibt es seit 20 Jahren. 3D Grafik macht sie auch nicht besser. Furchtbare Steuerung, kein Geschwindigkeitsgefühl, unübersichtliche Level, veraltete Grafik.... das ist Mirror's Edge. In einem Wort: langweilig


----------



## e1337e_weazel (17. Januar 2009)

Wie Du keinen Plan hast! Früher hätte ich gesagt:
[   ] Spiel verstanden
[X] geh weiter quaken

Das Spiel ist ein Knaller und wenn sich jetzt noch eine Modder Community um frische Levels kümmert bleibt es das auch. 

Es ist wirklich schade das Spiele die sich mal abseits der typisch verdächtigen Scenarien bewegen  immer mit Nichtbeachtung gestraft werden. Ich war damals schon sehr verwundert das sich z.B. "Tron 2.0"  so schlecht verkauft hatte, leider hatte der mangelnde Mutiplayerpart evtl. einiges dazu beigetragen, aber in ME steckt noch ne Menge Potenzial. Als vorhin "Last Samurai" im TV lief musste ich spontan an eine Ninja Mod denken. Es gab schon mal auf der PSX einen Ninja Titel (weiß leider nicht mehr wie der hieß) sowas ähnliches könnte man mit ME umsetzten.


----------



## direx999 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DarkForce11 am 13.01.2009 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde es mir erst kaufen wenns
> billiger ist.
> Für 6 Stunden Spielzeit gebe ich höchstens 30€ aus



Ich war heute im Saturn und wollte mir das Game kaufen. Schon allein, weil ich die Entwickler unterstützen will. Ich frage mich, wer diese Mondpreise festlegt. 47,99€!!!! In einem anderen Shop 49,99€. Die Konsolenversion kostet mittlerweile genau so viel ...

Ich hab das Spiel im Laden liegen lassen und wenn amazon.co.uk nicht diesen schmackhaften Preis von 27 Pfund angeboten hätte, dann wäre das Spiel von meiner Liste verschwunden ...

Hab's jetzt aus England bestellt und freue mich drauf. Damals auf der GC hab ich die Demo ewig gezockt ...

Direx


----------



## ZimPaul (17. Januar 2009)

Rac0r am 16.01.2009 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Innovativ ? Jump and Runs gibt es seit 20 Jahren. 3D Grafik macht sie auch nicht besser. Furchtbare Steuerung, kein Geschwindigkeitsgefühl, unübersichtliche Level, veraltete Grafik.... das ist Mirror's Edge. In einem Wort: langweilig



Schlechte Steuerung? Hast's noch nicht gespielt.
Keine Geschwindigkeit? Hast's nicht drauf.
Unübersichtlich? Hast einfach keinen Überblick ...
Veraltete Grafik? Unreal Engine 3 veraltet? Aha... Da weiss ich schon bescheid, Crysis-Fraktion lässt grüßen... Geh weiter Grafik zocken   
Ich mein ein Spiel gut oder schlecht zu finden ist subjektiv, aber was du schreibts ist Bullshit.


----------



## Boesor (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				direx999 am 17.01.2009 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute im Saturn und wollte mir das Game kaufen. Schon allein, weil ich die Entwickler unterstützen will. Ich frage mich, wer diese Mondpreise festlegt. 47,99€!!!! In einem anderen Shop 49,99€.



Sind 45 - 50 Euro nicht ein vollkommen normaler Preis für ein neues Spiel im deutschen Einzelhandel?


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 17.01.2009 02:06 schrieb:
			
		

> direx999 am 17.01.2009 00:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du damit überhaupt hinkommst, mittlerweile sind erste PCSpiele schon bei 60€, normaleditions wohlgemerkt

der Grund dafür ist das einige Hersteller den Einkaufspreis angezogen haben,was natürlich dazu führt das auch der Handel den preis erhöhen muss, irgendwo muss man ja auch verdienen

Vorreiter hier waren EA und Ubi


----------



## Nazar (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Man nehme Quake 3 Multiplayer und streiche:

-Farben
-Waffen
-Multiplayer


Dazu gibt man dann:

-rote Markierungen
-Frustfaktor, dank Trail and Error
-eine Hupfdole mit der sich sofort jeder Mann mit Brüsten identifizieren kann

und heraus kommt eine Innovation?
Was zur Hölle soll an den Spiel innovativ sein?
Nur weil man jetzt wie ein Hase zur besten Jagdzeit wild durch die Gegend hüpft wird kein innovatives Spiel draus.
Aber wenn der Tester hier das innovativ fand, dann habe ich da was für Ihn.
Ein Mountainbike mit Hosenträgern und ohne Reifen und Sattel. Macht irre Spass im Gelände.
Sehr innovativ und wenn er das nicht für 3000 € kauft, wäre das sehr ungerecht.
Mit ein bischen Trail and Error macht das sicher viel Spaß im Gelände


----------



## PitNixTreff (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Liesst sich doch recht nett ... nur der Preis is a bissl hoch für eine zu linear abläuft und die Texturen nicht farbenfreudig genug sind...

Dennoch ist es toll das jemand meinen Wunsch gedanken, dass das Prince of Persia in Ego sicht zu spielen 

Ich frage mich ob es auch schon Mod-Tools gibt?!

Nuja nächsten Monat wird esgeholt 
MfG Pit


----------



## ric-dee (17. Januar 2009)

Rac0r am 16.01.2009 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Innovativ ? Jump and Runs gibt es seit 20 Jahren. 3D Grafik macht sie auch nicht besser. Furchtbare Steuerung, kein Geschwindigkeitsgefühl, unübersichtliche Level, veraltete Grafik.... das ist Mirror's Edge. In einem Wort: langweilig


Normalerweise soll man jedem seine Meinung lassen, aber in diesem Fall mach ich eine Ausnahme:

Du hast absolut keine Ahnung! 

Ob ein Spiel langweilig ist, muss jeder für sich selbt beurteilen, aber der Rest, den du von dir gegeben hast, ist auch aus rein objektiver Sicht schlichtweg falsch!


@PCGames: Mir kam übrigens neulich in den Sinn, dass ihr für Portal - gerechtfertigter Weise - eine sehr hohe Wertung gezückt habt. Dort allerdings war die sehr kurze Spielzeit kein Problem und der innovative Stil, der dem Spiel anhaftetete, reichte wohl als Begründung. In meinen Augen müsste für ME das gleiche gelten. 83 sind auf jeden Fall zu wenig, wenn ihr einen ähnlichen Maßstab anlegen wollt!


So und jetzt können sich die ganzen ME-Flamer gerne auf mich stürzen...


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Januar 2009)

was vorallem gegen das spiel spricht ist der ekelhafte SecuROM kopierschutz


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Januar 2009)

Rac0r am 16.01.2009 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Innovativ ? Jump and Runs gibt es seit 20 Jahren. 3D Grafik macht sie auch nicht besser. Furchtbare Steuerung, kein Geschwindigkeitsgefühl, unübersichtliche Level, veraltete Grafik.... das ist Mirror's Edge. In einem Wort: langweilig


Seh ich überhaupt nicht so.



			
				Nazar am 17.01.2009 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn der Tester hier das innovativ fand, dann habe ich da was für Ihn.
> Ein Mountainbike mit Hosenträgern und ohne Reifen und Sattel. Macht irre Spass im Gelände.
> Sehr innovativ und wenn er das nicht für 3000 € kauft, wäre das sehr ungerecht.
> Mit ein bischen Trail and Error macht das sicher viel Spaß im Gelände


Das sollte wohl irgendwie witzig sein. Naja. Es heißt übrigens "trial and error" (Versuch und Irrtum).



			
				ric-dee am 17.01.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> @PCGames: Mir kam übrigens neulich in den Sinn, dass ihr für Portal - gerechtfertigter Weise - eine sehr hohe Wertung gezückt habt. Dort allerdings war die sehr kurze Spielzeit kein Problem und der innovative Stil, der dem Spiel anhaftetete, reichte wohl als Begründung. In meinen Augen müsste für ME das gleiche gelten. 83 sind auf jeden Fall zu wenig, wenn ihr einen ähnlichen Maßstab anlegen wollt!


Mirror's Edge bekam keinen Wertungsabzug wegen der Spielzeit. Und Portal, soweit ich weiß, auch nicht. Beide Spiele wurden nach gleichen Maßstäben bewertet. Mit meiner 82 liege ich im Vergleich zum internationalen Wertungsschnitt sogar ziemlich weit oben. Von daher bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Wertung nicht zu niedrig ist.

Felix 
PC Games


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Januar 2009)

naja innovativ find ich es jetzt auch nicht, aber das ist auch nicht so wichtig wenn das spiel trotzdem spass macht

und das tut es eigentlich, gut 82 würd ich jetzt nicht geben sondern eher 75, aber zu kritisieren hab ich jetzt nicht wirklich viel, ausser vielleicht das 6 stunden doch etwas wenig sind und ich es jetzt nicht noch mal spielen würd..


----------



## anjuna80 (17. Januar 2009)

Ich habs mir nach einigem überlegen gestern gekauft. 
Ich bereue keinen Cent, und Eintönigkeit will sich kein bisschen einstellen.
Die Optik ist der absolute Wahnsinn, bei dem ersten Rundumblick meint man dass das ein normaler Rechner nie im Leben packen kann, aber das Spiel läuft bei mir mit maximalen Details absolut flüssig, und mein Rechner ist auch nicht der allerneuste.
Die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur ist ebenfalls genial, ich frage mich wie man das anständig mit Gamepad zocken kann. Werd ich aus Interesse wohl mal ausprobieren.
Die Übersicht geht in den großflächigen Levels auch nicht verloren, auf Wunsch wird immer die Richtung angezeigt, die die Spielfigur einschlagen muss.
Von Trial und Error hab ich noch nicht viel mitbekommen, habe circa die Hälfte hinter mir. Das was zu tun ist und welche Sprünge oder Wallruns angesagt sind, war mir eigentlich immer klar. Dass das Timing nicht immer auf anhieb klappt ist normal, aber so ist das bei Jump&Runs nun mal. 
Das wiklich geniale ist, die Strecken, die man durch das Absolvieren im Storymodus freischaltet, in Bestzeit zu laufen. Man findet immer neue Mögleichkeiten, diese Treppe oder jene Wand noch schneller zu überwinden, und sich möglichst weit oben in der EA-Highscoreliste zu platzieren motiviert. 
Also ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern dass ich morgens aufgewacht bin und gedacht habe "ich muss jetzt zocken". 
Klare Kaufempfehlung von mir.


----------



## Boesor (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 17.01.2009 08:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 17.01.2009 02:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sagen wir mal so, ich bin damit bislang immer hin gekommen.
60€ hab ich noch nicht gesehen, zumindest nicht als regulärer preis in *allen* von mir frequentierten Märkten.


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 17.01.2009 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 17.01.2009 08:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich schon, im kaufland    da waren die aber auch noch nie so teuer wie jetzt

wir versuchen immer noch unter 50€ zu bleiben, das wird aber zusehens schwerer, weil wir müssen nunmal auch irgendwie was verdienen, Große Ketten haben ja auch ganz andere einkaufspreise als wir, wir nehmen vielleicht 10, die nehmen 1000..

bei spore blieb uns garnichts anderes über als 55€ zu nehmen..


----------



## Rac0r (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Was mich vor allem stört ist die fehlende Abwechslung. Es sind immer die gleichen Elemente. Die Karten hätte man auch per Zufallsgenerator aus einigen Elementen erzeugen können. PC Games hat bei verschiedenen Spielen immer wieder "eintönige Texturen" etc. kritisiert. Eintöniger als Mirror's Edge geht es aber kaum noch. Alles sieht gleich aus. Man kann jetzt natürlich sagen, das gehört zur rudimentären "Story", aber das ist einfach ein billige Ausrede. Teilweise sieht man einfach nur weiß. Was auch nervt, man weiß nie so recht wo man eigentlich hin muss. Man muss öfter anhalten um zu überlegen, wie man eigentlich da hinkommt. Das nimmt einem das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl. Ich hatte eher ein Spielerlebnis das eher Richtung Sonic geht von der Geschwindigkeit her erwartet. Das hier erinnert eher an Portal, bietet allerdings nicht annährend soviel Knobelspass. Ausserdem geht ein Haufen Atmosphäre durch die diletantische deutsche Sprachausgabe verloren. Alles in allem ist es ein typisches EA Spiel. Nette Idee, schlecht umgesetzt.


----------



## Boesor (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rac0r am 17.01.2009 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich vor allem stört ist die fehlende Abwechslung. Es sind immer die gleichen Elemente. Die Karten hätte man auch per Zufallsgenerator aus einigen Elementen erzeugen können. PC Games hat bei verschiedenen Spielen immer wieder "eintönige Texturen" etc. kritisiert. Eintöniger als Mirror's Edge geht es aber kaum noch. Alles sieht gleich aus. Man kann jetzt natürlich sagen, das gehört zur rudimentären "Story", aber das ist einfach ein billige Ausrede. Teilweise sieht man einfach nur weiß. Was auch nervt, man weiß nie so recht wo man eigentlich hin muss. Man muss öfter anhalten um zu überlegen, wie man eigentlich da hinkommt. Das nimmt einem das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl. Ich hatte eher ein Spielerlebnis das eher Richtung Sonic geht von der Geschwindigkeit her erwartet. Das hier erinnert eher an Portal, bietet allerdings nicht annährend soviel Knobelspass. Ausserdem geht ein Haufen Atmosphäre durch die diletantische deutsche Sprachausgabe verloren. *Alles in allem ist es ein typisches EA Spiel. Nette Idee, schlecht umgesetzt. *



Man könnte solch eine kritik sehr viel ernster nehmen,wenn am Ende nicht solch ein Blödsinn käme. Das sieht dann weider zu sehr nach einem sinnlosen bashing des nicht eben beliebten Publishers EA aus. Denen kan man zwar einiges vorwerfen, aber doch bestimmt nicht, dass die ihre guten Ideen typischerweise schlecht umsetzen.


----------



## Rac0r (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 17.01.2009 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Rac0r am 17.01.2009 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, das ist bei weitem nicht das erste mal, dass EA ein Spiel mit ner tollen Idee verbuxelt rausbringt. Jüngstes Beispiel: Lord of the Rings Conquest. Die Idee fand ich Klasse, die Umsetzung scheint ja alles andere als gut zu sein.


----------



## ric-dee (17. Januar 2009)

anjuna80 am 17.01.2009 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs mir nach einigem überlegen gestern gekauft.
> Ich bereue keinen Cent, und Eintönigkeit will sich kein bisschen einstellen.
> Die Optik ist der absolute Wahnsinn, bei dem ersten Rundumblick meint man dass das ein normaler Rechner nie im Leben packen kann, aber das Spiel läuft bei mir mit maximalen Details absolut flüssig, und mein Rechner ist auch nicht der allerneuste.
> Die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur ist ebenfalls genial, ich frage mich wie man das anständig mit Gamepad zocken kann. Werd ich aus Interesse wohl mal ausprobieren.
> ...


Ich hab das alles in ähnlicher Form ja bereits schon geschrieben, aber trotzdem nochmal:

Dickes dito!  

 Ich selbst hab den Story-Modus inzwischen zum ersten Mal durch und an meiner Überzeugung hat sich nicht das Geringste geändert. Nun stürz ich mich in den Time Trial-Modus. 

@Felix: Nur weil deine Kollegen im internationalen Vergleich noch weiter runter gegangen sind, ist das doch kein Grund ein Spiel schlecht zu bewerten!   Nein im Ernst: Mir ist schon bewusst, dass das Spiel in den Kritiken meist nicht gut weg kommt. Leider... Dann muss man dir wohl gratulieren, dass du es noch etwas positiver hast wegkommen lassen!
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ME in meinen Augen genauso beeindruckt wie Portal und darüber hinaus sogar noch länger motiviert. Aber ok ist ja auch ein Vollpreisspiel...


----------



## Boesor (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rac0r am 17.01.2009 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das ist bei weitem nicht das erste mal, dass EA ein Spiel mit ner tollen Idee verbuxelt rausbringt. Jüngstes Beispiel: Lord of the Rings Conquest. Die Idee fand ich Klasse, die Umsetzung scheint ja alles andere als gut zu sein.



Und deshalb ist es typisch? merkwürdige Definition


----------



## Rac0r (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 17.01.2009 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Rac0r am 17.01.2009 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann nenn mir mal das letzte Spiel mit ner neuen Idee, das von EA gut umgesetzt wurde ?


----------



## Boesor (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rac0r am 17.01.2009 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 17.01.2009 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben war es noch ne tolle idee, also was jetzt?
Ich nenne dir einfach mal Spiele, die von der Idee her gut im Sinne von konsequent umgesetzt wurden.
- Schlacht um Mittelerde
- Need for Speed (Underground bzw Underground 2)
- Fußballmanager 
- Sims

Die sind mir spontan eingefallen, also kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit viele neuere Spiele von EA sind ja nicht unbedingt komplett neu von der idee her (ein brachenproblem würde ich sagen).
Also z.B. Tiberium Wars wurde ziemlich konsequent umgesetzt, ist aber nicht unbedingt ne neue idee.


----------



## BitByter (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rac0r am 17.01.2009 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich vor allem stört ist die fehlende Abwechslung. Es sind immer die gleichen Elemente. Die Karten hätte man auch per Zufallsgenerator aus einigen Elementen erzeugen können. PC Games hat bei verschiedenen Spielen immer wieder "eintönige Texturen" etc. kritisiert. Eintöniger als Mirror's Edge geht es aber kaum noch. Alles sieht gleich aus. Man kann jetzt natürlich sagen, das gehört zur rudimentären "Story", aber das ist einfach ein billige Ausrede. Teilweise sieht man einfach nur weiß. Was auch nervt, man weiß nie so recht wo man eigentlich hin muss. Man muss öfter anhalten um zu überlegen, wie man eigentlich da hinkommt. Das nimmt einem das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl. Ich hatte eher ein Spielerlebnis das eher Richtung Sonic geht von der Geschwindigkeit her erwartet. Das hier erinnert eher an Portal, bietet allerdings nicht annährend soviel Knobelspass. Ausserdem geht ein Haufen Atmosphäre durch die diletantische deutsche Sprachausgabe verloren. Alles in allem ist es ein typisches EA Spiel. Nette Idee, schlecht umgesetzt.


diese eintönige darstellung ist aus künstlerischer sicht gewollt. ua. stellt es die sterilität dieser welt dar, klinisch sauber und kalt usw. wenn du das nicht verstanden hast ist das sehr bedauerlich. 
wenn man immer sofort weiss, wo man hin muss, kann man sich das spiel auch gleich sparen, ist genau so sinnbefreit (imho) wie markierung bei mmo wo ich denn den questgegenstand finde. 
das geschwindigkeitsgefühl bekommt hingegen sehr gut im speedrun und time trial, wenn man weiss, wos langgeht und man wege sucht, die möglichst kurz sind. 
und wie du bei diesem spiel etwas wie sonic erwarten konntest ist mir einfach schleierhaft.
bei der synchroniasation kann man geteilter meinung sein. ich persönlich finde sie nicht sonderlich schlimm (wenn auch nicht gut), aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. für mich ist die story des spiels auch nicht das eigentlich interessante, sondern das spielkonzept und das spielen gegen die uhr.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rac0r am 17.01.2009 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> PC Games hat bei verschiedenen Spielen immer wieder "eintönige Texturen" etc. kritisiert. Eintöniger als Mirror's Edge geht es aber kaum noch. Alles sieht gleich aus. Man kann jetzt natürlich sagen, das gehört zur rudimentären "Story", aber das ist einfach ein billige Ausrede. Teilweise sieht man einfach nur weiß.


Das ist halt der Style von Mirror's Edge, wobei der Grafikstil mir wiederum gefällt - mal was anderes.


----------



## Rac0r (17. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BitByter am 17.01.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Rac0r am 17.01.2009 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Logisch ist die Grafik künstlerisch gewollt, allerdings hätte man die Sterilität auch genauso mit Abwechslung und vernünftigen Texturen erreichen können. So ist es halt eintönig. Jemand der das Spiel nicht gespielt hat und Screenshots der einzelnen Level zu sehen bekommt, wird kaum irgendwelche Unterschiede erkennen. Außerdem frage ich mich, wo ist der Wert im erneuten Spielen ? Ich kann nichts wirklich anders machen. Die Wege sind allesamt linear, es gibt nur ganz wenige Alternativen. Das wäre mir im Grunde egal, wenn es wenigstens eine gute Story bzw. überzeugende Spielewelt gäbe. Den Farbstil kennt man bereits aus Warsow,  das Timetrial entspricht dem Konzept der Quake 3 Trickjump Karten.
Würde das Spiel wie Portal zum Budget Preis angeboten, wäre das vollkommen in Ordnung: Es ist halt genauso ein Spiel für Zwischendurch, aber der Vollpreis ist bei diesem geringen Umfang, der lieblosen Spielwelt, 0815 Story nicht gerechtfertig.


----------



## Starcook (18. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab keinen Sound im Intro und den Animationen   Weiß jemand Rat???


----------



## Belgium (18. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab gestern mit nem Kumpel die Demo angespielt, und war begeistert, keine Ahnung, die Art und Weise, dachte manchmal dat Mädel braucht nur noch rote Haare und man hätte das inoffzielle "Lola rennt" Spiel. Also ne klare Kaufempfehlung zumindest für die Konsole. 
Keine Ahnung wie die PC Version (Securom)?


----------



## Shinizm (18. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Das Video ist gelöscht..bitte ersetzen..


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shinizm am 18.01.2009 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video ist gelöscht..bitte ersetzen..


lol, Sätze die mit "bitte tu xy" enden, schreibt mir normalerweise nur mein Chef.


----------



## Huskyboy (18. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 18.01.2009 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Shinizm am 18.01.2009 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich will auch nen chef der bitte sagt


----------



## Devin2772 (18. Januar 2009)

*PhysX*

Hallo zusammen

Werde mir das Game kaufen, habe aber noch eine Frage betr. Graka: Ich besitze eine 8800GTX und in meinem 2.PC eine 8800GTS, die PhysX-Effekte sollten doch bei beiden Grakas dargestellt werden können?

Besten Dank  

PS: Wie CPU-lastig ist das Game, verfüge über einen e8400 (in Kombination mit der 8800GTX) und einen 4200+ (werkelt mit der 8800GTS)?


----------



## HanFred (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: PhysX*



			
				Devin2772 am 18.01.2009 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Werde mir das Game kaufen, habe aber noch eine Frage betr. Graka: Ich besitze eine 8800GTX und in meinem 2.PC eine 8800GTS, die PhysX-Effekte sollten doch bei beiden Grakas dargestellt werden können?
> 
> ...


bitte keine crosspostings.


----------



## Devin2772 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: PhysX*

Sorry wenn das hier falsch war...
Finde mich noch nich richtig zurecht hier.
Wo wäre denn der richtige Thread für mich?

Danke


----------



## David-Lynch (19. Januar 2009)

*Spielzeit*

Warum ich das Spiel nicht kaufe?
Ich habe es auf der XBox bei nem Kumpel angespielt und es hat mich ganz und garnicht vom Hocker gehauen.

Das hat nichts damit zutun dass das Spiel kein Mainstream ist. CoD5 kann man, so denk ich, getrost als Mainstream bezeichnen und auch das hab ich mir nicht gekauft. Warum? Na, weil es eben auch so kurz ist.

Die Spielzeit von Mirrors Edge ist viel zu kurz. 40-50 Euro für 6 Stunden spielen? Nein danke. 

Bei CoD5 hätte man wenigstens noch einen ansprechenden Multiplayer mit dem man ein paar Stunden verbringen kann aber das Setting langweilt mich so, dass ich garkeine Lust darauf habe.

Wenn man ein Spiel rausbringt dass so kurz ist, dann muss es einen permanent vom Hocker reißen. Genau das tut ME bei mir aber nicht. Mag Geschmacksache sein aber die Wertung von 82 % sagt das ja auch aus. 82%Spielspass und 6 Stunden Spielzeit ... das verträgt sich überhaupt nicht. Auch bei ner 90er Wertung würd ich es nicht ode rnur sehr schwer übers Herz bringen 50 Euro für sowenig Spiel zu bezahlen.

Grüße
Lynch


----------



## HanFred (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: PhysX*



			
				Devin2772 am 18.01.2009 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry wenn das hier falsch war...
> Finde mich noch nich richtig zurecht hier.
> Wo wäre denn der richtige Thread für mich?
> 
> Danke


das habe ich nicht gemeint, sondern: du sollst ein posting nicht in verschiedene threads kopieren.


----------



## BitByter (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spielzeit*



			
				David-Lynch am 19.01.2009 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ich das Spiel nicht kaufe?
> Ich habe es auf der XBox bei nem Kumpel angespielt und es hat mich ganz und garnicht vom Hocker gehauen.
> 
> Das hat nichts damit zutun dass das Spiel kein Mainstream ist. CoD5 kann man, so denk ich, getrost als Mainstream bezeichnen und auch das hab ich mir nicht gekauft. Warum? Na, weil es eben auch so kurz ist.
> ...


langsam frage ich mich, ob ich der einzige bin, der sich mit speedrun und time trial beschäftigt...


----------



## Smuggler (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spielzeit*



			
				BitByter am 19.01.2009 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> langsam frage ich mich, ob ich der einzige bin, der sich mit speedrun und time trial beschäftigt...




Nein... bist du nicht ^^
Deswegen find ich diese "Nur 6 Stunden Geschichte" echt extrem sinnfrei...   

Wenn ich bei allen Spielen die mp/arcade/koop/timetrail/etc...-modi so konsequent ignorieren würde, gäbs weitaus mehr Spiele die man so "runterrechnen" müsste.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spielzeit*

ein Speedrun bei sowieso kurzen spielen ist aber uninteressant


----------



## Boesor (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spielzeit*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ein Speedrun bei sowieso kurzen spielen ist aber uninteressant



Quatsch!
Gerade dieses Spiel ist aufgrund seines Gameplays doch dafür prädestiniert.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spielzeit*



			
				Boesor am 20.01.2009 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich find einen Doom 2 Nightmare! Speedrun wesentlich interessanter, sicherlich geschmackssache


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spielzeit*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 20.01.2009 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Vergleiche sind manchmal recht.. hhmm.. interessant?


----------



## Hanibal12 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spielzeit*

Super Spiel, auch wenns kurz ist...

Aber bin ich wirklich der einzige bei dem der puls auf 140 ist wenn ich das spiele.
Kenne kein spiel bei dem ich einen ähnlichen "ruhepuls" hatte....


----------



## LordSaddler (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spielzeit*

Kommt noch eine *Demoversion* für den PC? Oder gibt es vielleicht schon eine, wenn ja - wo?


----------



## BitByter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spielzeit*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.01.2009 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ein Speedrun bei sowieso kurzen spielen ist aber uninteressant


wenn du mir erklärst warum (bzw. was die länge des spiels damit zu tun hat) dann kann ich wenigstens versuchen, zu verstehen...


----------



## Loosa (28. Januar 2009)

*Multilanguage*

Hallo mal wieder.

Wer bei seiner deutschen Version die Sprache ändern möchte:
Das Spiel wird auf DVD als internationale Version ausgeliefert, entscheidet aber je nach System die Einstellung der Sprache selbständig (die verschiedenen Sprachfiles werden trotzdem installiert, kann man im Spieleverzeichnis auch gut sehen).
Im EA Forum fand ich dann eine Lösung:

1. Run regedit.exe
2. Go to the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\EA Games\Mirror's Edge entry (make sure it's _LOCAL_MACHINE not other and make sure you click on the Mirror's Edge "folder icon" on the left pane, NOT the 1.0 icon).
3. Find the entry on the right titled "Locale" and edit it to "int" (without quotes).

An der angegebenen Stelle hatte ich keinen Eintrag, wenn das bei Euch auch so ist am besten die Registry nach 'Mirror's Edge' durchsuchen (dauert eine Weile). Es sollte ein Ordner mit jeder Menge Variablen auftauchen, unter Anderem auch dem benötigtem 'Locale'.
Die Variable von 'de' auf 'int' (wenn das nicht klappt auf 'en') ändern und schon läuft's Englisch.  

So nun aber endlich zocken! Nachdem ich das PS3 Demo auf Englisch ausprobiert hatte musste ich nach dem PC Intro aufhören, war ja schlimm.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Februar 2010)

*Multilanguage*

so, knapp ein jahr nach release und knapp 6 wochen nach kauf (steam- x-mas- aktion) hab ich mich auch mal an mirrors edge gewagt und was soll ich sagen?

wow, echt toll - das ist vermutlich wirklich mal wieder was, was im gedächtnis bleibt. auch grafisch wirklich ein knaller - finde zumidnest ich, auch wenn das sicher geschmackssache ist.

bitte mehr davon (auch wenn ich vermutlich noch lange nicht durch bin).


----------



## Rising-Evil (4. Mai 2012)

stellenweise zwar sehr frustrierend, aber die unglaublich gute Optik sowie das einzigartige Gameplay machen das locker wett ....
kurz : 
Grandioses Spiel, absolute Kaufempfehlung    !


----------

